# Talkhouse - Portobello



## MangoSand (Jul 25, 2012)

They do a good shot of CoD and their GM is some sort of aeropress whizz, so i thought i'd stick up a thread for coffee-forums folk to opine in.

Nice outdoor seating (great in hot weather), sexy coffee equipment, nice people and top notch sweets;

And it's not in east london (hooraaaay)


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Thought for a minute this was some nice wee coffee place in Portobello, east side of Edinburgh (the seaside!) but I now realise its Notting Hill! Bother!


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

It's a synesso hydra three group isn't it? They were serving workshop beans when I went in.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

FDC said:


> Thought for a minute this was some nice wee coffee place in Portobello, east side of Edinburgh (the seaside!) but I now realise its Notting Hill! Bother!


get yourself to steampunk in North Berwick... or my house, in Musselburgh


----------

